# Can my son and daughter come at a later date?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi there, 

Can anyone tell me how my daughter can get to stay in NZ? She's 21 and just finished college and living away from home here in the UK. She doesn't have a trade, just normal school and college qualifications. 

My son has 1 year left on his electricians course which he will finish June 2012. He is working full time as an apprentice. Is this classed as work experience, or is it only when he qualifies, that the experience counts from then?

We have already been told that eveything is going ahead (Immigration just need our Passorts and proof of collateral), so it looks as though we probably be leaving beginning of August. It's too late to put either of them on ours, so they thought maybe coming out on a WHV would buy them some time. Can they change over to sponsorship through us and sort things out over in NZ without having to come back to the UK, or will they have to come back? Will this be a waste of time and money for either of them?

Lots of advice is needed please.


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

They should be able to under the family category as a dependent child, although it would've been easier to include them in your original application it's never too late.

This may help:

Dependent child of NZ resident

What is required:

Requirements for New Zealand residence under Family (Dependent Child) Category


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Darla.R said:


> They should be able to under the family category as a dependent child, although it would've been easier to include them in your original application it's never too late.
> 
> This may help:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information Darla, will look into it.


----------

